
AI’s White Guy problem - MarcosDione
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/26/opinion/sunday/artificial-intelligences-white-guy-problem.html?_r=2
======
PaulHoule
What about the AI Indian problem?

~~~
smt88
This article is about humiliating and offensive mistakes made by AI toward
non-white people because the AI is created without enough interaction and
input from non-white people.

This is a rundown of some specific phenomena with the same root cause.

What Indian problem are you implying?

